# I just started a business on Facebook



## zyle13 (Jun 17, 2015)

I just started a business on Facebook and need orders you name what you want and we will make it tips are accepted


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

So I can place an order and get my paracord product and all I have to do is just leave a tip?

Well put me down for a paracord belt king cobra weave colors red and black. 

Here is your tip. Keep up the good work.


----------

